# aqua view



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

i am thinking about buying an aqua view. i have heard mixed opinions about them, some people say they are great and others say there not worth the money. anyone have an opinion for me? already have a vexilar.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I couldn't imagine fishing without one now that I have one.I loved ice fishing to begin with, but to be able to see the fish added a whole new element to my fishing as far entertainment value.Very educational too.It allows you to see how the fish are reacting to your presentations.Best money I have ever spent on ice fishing.The only draw back is it won't do you much good when fishing in murky water.

I give it 5 stars! :wink:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I use one from time to time while ice fishing. Some days it can be really great. Other days it can suck. I have a Z neck modle (at least I think that is what it is). I tied it so it lookes down insted of to the side. In the ice house I have for this to work you have to put it right down the hole your fishign out of. If i was out side or if I could put another hole say 1-2 feet away it would work better...but since I cant do that with my portable house, I end up only using it a few times. If fishing is really good or bad, I'll take the one back hole and put the camera down there with it hanging normally. This can be really good since I get a better view of what is around me. Last time I got into perch I did this. They were biting so light my perch rod could hardly feel it. But the camera I could see them hitting the bait. The bad thing is having to give up a second rod to do this. Back when the pike fishing was really good around my area, I would use it to see if there were any around, then if I seen one we would start jigging for him (under our ice house that is). I had one day as I was turning the camera a pike swam up and tryed to eat it. So I got a really good look at the inside of a pikes mouth. I do like my camera and have used it a lot for ice fishing and a few times from a boat, but it workes the best for ice fishing I think.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

I have the 360 with four cameras. I mounted a small tripod to the bottom of the camera so itn will stay out of the muck on the bottom. I like being able to see from all directions.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

to me i think it takes a majority of the challenge out of fishing, so all you do is just wait to see him bite and then set the hook?....kinda sounds like cheating to me.....


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

I have the Aqua View that has the camera on the bottom works great for panfish. You know when the fish has the hook in his and is not just coming up and nibbling. I find it really makes a difference when the bite is finicky, helps you figure what the fish is looking for (jigging, bait size, type of bait).


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have the model that looks down, I kind of wish I had the 360 like stoegers and may get it someday.

It can be a pain trying to get the unit centered just right to see your line sometimes and like stated earlier, forget about using one in dark or murky water.

It is a great educational tool at all times of the year so you can see exactly the structure you're dealing with. And detecting the transition from hard to soft bottom isn't always clear on Sonar, and finding that transition is sweet.

One last thing I like about it is when fishing with my wife. She doesn't have the patience I do to stick out the slow periods. But when a big pike moves through it's worth it watching her.

Look for a used one, I'm sure you'll be happy as long as you use it.


----------



## gunther274 (Oct 24, 2006)

what model would you guys suggest getting?


----------



## sodakode (Nov 16, 2006)

i will tell you what out of all the different equipment/electronic machines that i have purchased aqua vu the brand has actually been the most depressing. a good portion of the machines in production are lemons, me myself having purchased 3 of these lemons. that didn't make me too excitied and i have seen many other lemons like this the amount of returns around my area on aqua vu's is nuts. any way i have now found my new glory. it is a marcum underwater camera black and white pictures and night view. the picture is crystal clear and it comes with a seven inch tv monitor. great set up. i dont think i would hit the ice without it. or the fl 18 but whatever. i am telling you that besides the huge hype on the aqua vu cheack out the marcum i bet you will like what you see.


----------



## CNY Tim (Jul 1, 2005)

I have scene the same thing from our local Gander last season they were afraid to sell em cause they kept coming back with problems.. Word must be out because even with the lowered price they sold just one last weekend. Two guys bought the VS 250 for an additional $30 because they had great experiences with the VS350. My buddy has a VS350 and he loves it and I ordered the new VS 250. This is my first camera so I'm anxious to see on the screen what's down there. I hope it's worth the hype of adding 20 additional pounds to all the stuff I already have in my fishtrap.


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm going on my third year with the Aqua Vu Scout and have had NO problems to date. A lot depends on the lakes you fish whether you will be happy with a camera or not. If the lakes you fish are murky, save your money. If you fish clear lakes the camera is a great tool in addition to your Vexilar. I use mine mainly for scouting the areas I plan to fish but rarely use it while I'm fishing.

:beer: 
Chad


----------



## method (Dec 5, 2006)

They're a fun toy, but not necessary. Once it's dark out all the one's I've seen pretty much stop working. The infrared lighting doesn't reach very far. In murky water they can't see very far at all. If you catch a northern, watch out. I fish with a guy that has one and never fail, we reel in at least one fish a day by raising the camera because the fish wrapped around the cable.

They're a lot of fun in clear water, but I would never spend my money on one.

-Mike


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I think they're awesome, its quite an experience watching a live fish in its natural habitat go about it ways. I would definitely suggest buying one


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

on the cameras that look down isn't it hard to see the fish because of their dark backs as opposed to looking at them from the side where you can see some of the belly. i have used a side view before but am curious of how the well the top view works?


----------

